# Which bike



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi there
Just joined the forum. I am in the process of changing bikes from a Cannondale Cad 7 and have been looking at titanium. I am a recreational rider who goes out occassionally with a club so there are some fast runs and the area is quite hilly. So heres the deal. Do I go for a Merlin Works or a Litespeed Vortex? Dont have any dealers over here in Northern Ireland so not much chance to get a test ride. Any advice welcome.


----------



## tuscanybill (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi and welcom to the forum. I have a 2005 Tuscany and I love the bike as a all around ride, I live in central PA and we have some hills and valleys so the riding is varied. I'm old (46) but can get along on a faily fast ride and enjoy climbing. The Tuscany with the 3/2.5 tube set gives a great ride, its conciderably stiffer than my 631 steel bike but not harsh. The stiffer tube set on the vortex may be what you are looking for, I have not ridden that frame but I'm sure you couldent go wrong. I would travel to a dealer to ride both if you are on the fence. If you want a good alll-arounder the Tuscany is as it's advertised All the best -- Bill


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*ti frames*



socrates said:


> Hi there
> Just joined the forum. I am in the process of changing bikes from a Cannondale Cad 7 and have been looking at titanium. I am a recreational rider who goes out occassionally with a club so there are some fast runs and the area is quite hilly. So heres the deal. Do I go for a Merlin Works or a Litespeed Vortex? Dont have any dealers over here in Northern Ireland so not much chance to get a test ride. Any advice welcome.


Well, both frames are made by the same company, ABG, so if you are going to consider a Merlin Works with a traditional looking round profile tubing frame, then you might as well consider some others as well. There is nothing wrong with wanting a Vortex but there are other less expensive titanium frames that are just as good performance wise that you may want to look into, especially for a recreational rider like you. Since you are on the other side of the pond, you may want to also check out Omega ti frames. 

http://www.omegacycleworks.com/


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, took the plunge and after going to the cycle show in London and ordered a Merlin 3/2.5 CR Works. Delivery should be in around 3 weeks and then it will be built up with Campy Chorus. Will put some photos on then.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Recreational High Performance = Tuscany


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

socrates said:


> Well, took the plunge and after going to the cycle show in London and ordered a Merlin 3/2.5 CR Works. Delivery should be in around 3 weeks and then it will be built up with Campy Chorus. Will put some photos on then.


Excellent!
You know, now that you said you'll put photos up, we're going to hold you to it, right?   
-estone2


----------

